# What's the Wackiest Tolkien-Themed Gift You've Ever Received?



## frodolives7601 (Dec 5, 2020)

Well, I'm back.

The approach of the holidays has reminded me that I've been meaning to ask you all this question. For me, the strangest gift was a shot glass shaped like Gandalf's face! What made it extra strange was that the giver knows I don't drink. Go figure!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 5, 2020)

For me, a "Gandroid the Grey" pin.


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 5, 2020)

A Gandalf shot glass is unusual.
My daughter got me socks with the Eye of Sauron on them for my birthday.


----------



## frodolives7601 (Dec 6, 2020)

Starbrow said:


> A Gandalf shot glass is unusual.
> My daughter got me socks with the Eye of Sauron on them for my birthday.


That's a good one!


----------



## Culaeron (Dec 7, 2020)

One year my sons bought me a Lord of the Rings version of the game Trivial Pursuit...and none would attempt to play against me. Must be 15 years ago, and it’s still on the shelf unplayed.


----------



## frodolives7601 (Dec 7, 2020)

Culaeron said:


> One year my sons bought me a Lord of the Rings version of the game Trivial Pursuit...and none would attempt to play against me. Must be 15 years ago, and it’s still on the shelf unplayed.


That's a shame they wouldn't try playing with you. If this appeals to you, you could maybe start a new thread with that topic and try quizzing us!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 7, 2020)

My cousin received that game. He was confused by some of the odd questions, until he realized many of them came from the movies.  😂


----------



## Culaeron (Dec 7, 2020)

Lol. Yeah, there’s a category for the books, but most is movie related. I pulled the cards and read through them.


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 7, 2020)

😂I have the Trivial Pursuit LOTR cards, too. If you post questions from there, I could just go through the cards. Shouldn't take too long, ha ha.


----------



## Boffer Balsashield (Dec 17, 2020)

Not a gift and not Tolkien-related really, but my wedding ring looks just like the One Ring as shown in the films.


----------



## frodolives7601 (Dec 17, 2020)

Boffer Balsashield said:


> Not a gift and not Tolkien-related really, but my wedding ring looks just like the One Ring as shown in the films.


Welcome, Boffer! Yikes! That's scary!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 17, 2020)

I imagine there are a lot of inscribed ones out there, on various fingers.


----------



## Alice (Dec 26, 2020)

SeS says it's not wacky

My Mom did that for me


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 26, 2020)

Alice Alice said:


> SeS says it's not wacky





Alice Alice said:


> My Mom did that for me


First, I think it's really sweet of your mom.
And second, I'm just stunned by the level of skill to create it.


----------



## Alice (Dec 26, 2020)

Wanted that though. Not wacky either



Olorgando said:


> First, I think it's really sweet of your mom.
> And second, I'm just stunned by the level of skill to create it.


Yes it was great presentses for us on our preciousssssss birthday.
But we can use that only in the New Year because it's supposed to hang on New year's tree


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Dec 26, 2020)

Alice Alice said:


> SeS says it's not wackyView attachment 8745
> 
> My Mom did that for me



That's really cool!


----------



## Alice (May 4, 2021)

Forgot about my Witch King birthday poster...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 4, 2021)

Well, are we going to see it? 😁


----------



## 1stvermont (May 17, 2021)

Culaeron said:


> One year my sons bought me a Lord of the Rings version of the game Trivial Pursuit...and none would attempt to play against me. Must be 15 years ago, and it’s still on the shelf unplayed.



I schooled my family member at that game.


----------



## Barliman (Dec 19, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> For me, a "Gandroid the Grey" pin.
> 
> View attachment 8663


You're welcome.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 19, 2021)

You do admit it's wacky, though, don't you?


----------

